# escaparates



## Vanda

Gente de Deus, 

Esta palavra escaparates pode ser usada também como mídia, meios de comunicação?  (não está entre as possibilidades no dicionário)

A palavra incluída no trecho já traduzido para o português:
Hoje os meios de comunicação estão voltados para as notícias sensacionalistas e, no âmbito conjugal, existe um gosto estimulante que é apresentado uma e outra vez nas chamadas _revistas do coração _e nas _novelas da televisão_. Ambos _escaparates_ nos bombardeiam sem cessar com o último rompimento do famoso da vez e nos mostram sua vida com detalhes....


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que só em sentido muito figurado - diria mesmo que um tanto forçado - e bastante invulgar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que o sentido é dizer que todas aquelas revistas colocadas nos "escaparates" respectivos (o das revistas do coração e o das novelas de televisão) atuam da mesma forma.


----------



## patriota

Essas "revistas de corazón" são as que falam da vida de artistas e dão dicas de moda. Em Portugal, usam o nome "imprensa rosa".


----------



## Vanda

Tô tentando me lembrar como dizemos por aqui....


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Essas "revistas de corazón" são as que falam da vida de artistas e dão dicas de moda. Em Portugal, usam o nome "imprensa rosa".



Sim, efectivamente, _'imprensa rosa'_ ou, mais frequentemente, _'imprensa cor-de-rosa_', mas na frase fornecida _'escaparates_' refere-se aos próprios meios de comunicação. Aos meus olhos de português, sinto alguma estranheza em designá-los assim (ressalvando sempre, claro, o uso figurado de que falei, possível mas pouco provável).


----------



## Orxeira

Boa tarde. Esta é uma tradução do espanhol para o português, não é? Bem, o termo escaparates, assim, em sentido figurado, em espanhol faz sentido, em português não sei, não acho para já nenhuma palavra mais ajeitada. Mas, o motivo pelo que escrevo não é este, chama-me a atenção a expressão que colocou "famoso da vez". Em espanhol penso que seria "famoso de turno", se fosse assim, se traduz para o português como "famoso da vez"...? Tenho para mim que  a frase ( de se tratar de uma tradução do espanhol) em português ficaria melhor assim : "...nos bombardeiam sem cessar com o último rompimento de qualquer um famoso e nos mostram sua vida com detalhes....". A fórmula "qualquer um" expressa o sentido do "de turmo" do espanhol, eu considero.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada pelo aporte, Orxeira. Na  verdade temos a expressão ''a bola da vez"' que corresponde ao ditado espanhol, de modo que um nativo entenderá a expressão, mesmo que tennha usado famoso no lugar de bola.  Mas é muita válida a  sua contribuição.

Obrigada a todos.


----------



## pkogan

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que o sentido é dizer que todas aquelas revistas colocadas nos "escaparates" respectivos (o das revistas do coração e o das novelas de televisão) atuam da mesma forma.



Concordo com Whosoyeu!


----------



## pkogan

Vanda said:


> Tô tentando me lembrar como dizemos por aqui....



"Imprensa marrom" poderia ser, Vanda?


----------



## pkogan

Orxeira said:


> Boa tarde. Esta é uma tradução do espanhol para o português, não é? Bem, o termo escaparates, assim, em sentido figurado, em espanhol faz sentido, em português não sei, não acho para já nenhuma palavra mais ajeitada. Mas, o motivo pelo que escrevo não é este, chama-me a atenção a expressão que colocou "famoso da vez". Em espanhol penso que seria "famoso de turno", se fosse assim, se traduz para o português como "famoso da vez"...? Tenho para mim que  a frase ( de se tratar de uma tradução do espanhol) em português ficaria melhor assim : "...nos bombardeiam sem cessar com o último rompimento de qualquer um famoso e nos mostram sua vida com detalhes....". A fórmula "qualquer um" expressa o sentido do "de turmo" do espanhol, eu considero.



"De turno" o *"de moda"*? Tal vez, esta última expresión se correspondería mejor con "a bola da vez"/"o famoso da vez"...


----------



## Vanda

Não, imprensa marrom usamos mais para críticas políticas e coisas do gênero, apesar de o dicionário dizer que abrange também escândalos. Cor de rosa pode ser. 

E obrigada a todos pelas várias opções.


----------



## pkogan

Entendi, obrigado!


----------



## zema

Tal vez esteja falando uma coisa óbvia, porque não sei se entendo direito o que é _escaparate _em português. Mas “_escaparate_” em espanhol e nessa frase para mim tem o sentido de *vitrine*. Revistas do coração e novelas são “_vitrines”_ que exibem ou expõem vida e intimidades dos famosos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Tal vez esteja falando uma coisa óbvia, porque não sei se entendo direito o que é _escaparate _em português. Mas “_escaparate_” em espanhol e nessa frase para mim tem o sentido de *vitrine*. Revistas do coração e novelas são “_vitrines”_ que exibem ou expõem vida e intimidades dos famosos.


Faz mais sentido do que a minha interpretação.


----------



## Vanda

ah... eu até tinha pensado nisso, mas estava esperando alguém mencionar com medo de estar sendo 'muito' literal!

Obrigada de novo!


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Obrigada pelo aporte, Orxeira. Na  verdade temos a expressão ''a bola da vez"' que corresponde ao ditado espanhol, de modo que um nativo entenderá a expressão, mesmo que tennha usado famoso no lugar de bola.  Mas é muita válida a  sua contribuição.
> 
> Obrigada a todos.



Em Portugal pode dizer exactamente como em espanhol '_famoso de turno_' ou então 'famoso de serviço' (prefiro a primeira).

P.S. Já tinha escrito isto, mas deve ter sido um dos posts perdidos na 2ª-feira.


----------

